# I'm seeing trips disappear



## cdub (May 16, 2016)

I'll be committed, and have started navigation. With no error and no cancellation message, the pin drop suddenly disappears, and there's no sign that the trip ever existed. 

I'll restart the app; meanwhile, if anyone else is having this trouble...


----------



## LadyUberDriver1 (Jul 1, 2016)

That happened to me once. I brought it up at an Uber face-to-face thing. I forget what it's called. And I was told to get a screenshot if it happens again.

So that means they want a screenshot of the wallpaper on my phone?

I've also got a notification that the writer has cancelled a ride when I never accepted the right in the first place and didn't know I had a ride.

During Guaranteed Rate hours sometimes I haven't made the Guaranteed Rate because they said I didn't accept all the rides when I did. So I think what happens is sometimes Supercenter ride request but it never makes it to my phone so I don't accept it and then Uber count that against me and I don't make the Guaranteed Rate.

Lots of bugs in the app.


----------



## LadyUberDriver1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry, I'm using voice to text. That should say riders send not Supercenter


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Same thing happened to me

Uber's guaranteed rate promotion is rigged

I stopped signing up after getting burned the first time

Rating system is bad enough 

Life's too short for nonsense


----------



## Babo (Jul 13, 2016)

I had it happen to me quite a few times in the past two weeks.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

cdub said:


> I'll be committed, and have started navigation. With no error and no cancellation message, the pin drop suddenly disappears, and there's no sign that the trip ever existed.
> 
> I'll restart the app; meanwhile, if anyone else is having this trouble...


Are you using Uber Maps (apple maps). I've done coding with Android and I'm familiar with Uber and Google Maps API scripts. The Uber application doesn't have instructions or the ability to remove destinations from Google Maps. It only has a write script to insert the longitude and latitude which comes from Uber partner app she you click navigate. Google maps will show all navigation you entered in if history is enabled. You can also view the trips in your timeline.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> Are you using Uber Maps (apple maps). I've done coding with Android and I'm familiar with Uber and Google Maps API scripts. The Uber application doesn't have instructions or the ability to remove destinations from Google Maps. It only has a write script to insert the longitude and latitude which comes from Uber partner app she you click navigate. Google maps will show all navigation you entered in if history is enabled. You can also view the trips in your timeline.


I wonder if Waze has that feature too? that would be super useful. Since Waze is owned by google, this would be good.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

You can lose trips due to trip reassignment to a closer driver and that happens on the backend, but on the partner app, it's supposed to notify you of a cancellation and that it doesn't count against you. I had this happen yesterday with a pax who talked me through her experience with the rider app, and I ended up being her closer driver. #bigbrotheriswatchingYou


----------

